# Änderung einer Seite (Klasse URL)



## realtec (3. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem:
Mein Programm soll den Inhalt der Url in eine Datei abspeichern. Das funktioniert soweit auch schon. Was muss ich tun, damit die Datei nur gespeichert wird, wenn sie z.B. seit dem 02.11.04 um 15.00 Uhr geändert wurde??

Danke schonmal....
Hier mein bisheriger Code: 

```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;

public class Spiegel
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    
    try {
      URL url = new URL("http://www.spiegel.de/index.html");
      URLConnection uc = url.openConnection();
      
      OutputStream out = new FileOutputStream("test.txt");
      InputStream in = url.openStream();
      GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar(2004, 10, 20);
      
      
      
      int len;
      byte[] b = new byte[100];
      while ((len = in.read(b)) != -1) {
        out.write(b, 0, len);
      }
      out.close();
      in.close();
    } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
      System.err.println(e.toString());
      System.exit(1);
    } catch (IOException e) {
      System.err.println(e.toString());
      System.exit(1);
    }
  }
}
```

Danke und Grüsse
Chris


----------



## Roar (3. Nov 2004)

das liedert dir den timestamp der letzten änderung: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/net/URLConnection.html#getLastModified()
das kanns tdu dann halt überprüfen...


----------



## realtec (3. Nov 2004)

Danke, aber wie mache ich das genau?
Sorry, aber bin noch nicht lange bei Java dabei....


----------

